# Difference between Pc5300 and Pc5400



## Trains

I just wanted to know whats the difference between a 667 DDR2 Pc5300 and Pc5400 cuz i'll buy 2 gb ram soon of this bus speed. anyone ?=:grin:


----------



## Terrister

Very little difference. This explains it better than I can.
http://www.houseofhelp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49992


----------



## Trains

do they work as dual channel is one is Pc5300 and the other one is Pc5400? if not, do they work together at all ?


----------



## TheMatt

Hi,

PC5300 operates at 667 MHz and has a bandwidth of 5333 MB/s. PC5400 operates at 675 MHz and has a bandwidth of 5400 MB/s.

They will only work as a dual channel pair if you have two identical PC5300 DIMMs or two identical PC5400 DIMMs. If you mix the two together, they will likely operate in single channel or possibly the computer will not boot because of incompatibility issues.


----------



## Trains

I bought a 512 ddr2 few months back...how do i find out if it is pc5400 or 5300 ?=S


----------



## MaverickUK

There will be a model number on the module, just look it up on google.


----------



## TheMatt

Also, it will usually tell you either the speed (look for DDR2 667 MHz or DDR2 675 MHz) and/or the bandwidth (look for PC5300 or PC5400) on the sticker.


----------

